# Avalanche Beacons



## deepstroke (Apr 3, 2005)

So, I'm looking to get a beacon and need recommendations. I'd like to pick up a used one to save some cash, but don't want something obsolete or incompatible with other beacons. Which kick ass? Which suck?


----------



## stinginrivers (Oct 18, 2003)

Pretty much all the new beacons all kick ass, it is a matter of practicing and getting good with the one you own.

That said the one I would stay away from is the Pieps Freeride as it is a single antennae so it does not have the range, speed and as efficient as the others.

I would also be very cautious of buying a used beacon, it is like buying used climbing gear. You don't know it's history, whether it has been dropped and something internal is broken or close to it. Also beacons get old and they drift, that means as you are searching it is going to miss the mark by anywhere from a few inches to a few feet.

You can't go wrong with the BCA tracker, Pieps DSP, Mammut Pulse and the reviews are pretty good on the Ortovox 3+.


----------



## Meng (Oct 25, 2003)

IMO - Tracker 2 = preferred beacon for a newb, easy to use. Original tracker can be found cheap and is still pretty good and user friendly though no multiple burial function ( i think).

Sting said it - practice with the one you own.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

Used beacons are not a good idea. I know new ones are expensive, but that's the cost of entry to this game.

The best way to decide which beacon is for you, is to go into a reputable shop, ask them to hide a beacon, then give you all the ones they have for sale with no instructions. The one you can turn on and locate the hidden signal with fastest and most intuitively, is the one for you.

Members of Friends of Berthoud Pass can get some great discounts on avy gear.

And remember, a beacon is worthless without education and good partners.


----------



## fids11 (Nov 26, 2009)

Good idea Pinner. Also, i have a ortovox patroller i got on SAC last year and it works great. Easy to use, directional arrows, and holds battery life well


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Tracker 2 has a recall in place. Get your beacons checked for the software error that could cause a life.


----------



## one_elk (Jun 10, 2005)

I agree with the hesitance about purchasing a used beacon. I can’t imagine how I would feel if I purchased a used beacon, was invited to go on a backcountry ski with a group of friends, a friend is buried in an avalanche I turn my beacon to search and instead of going to search my beacon just quits working……I would imagine we would all spend $400 - $800 if we knew with that investment we could save a life of a friend or even a stranger in need of help. Does it sound a bit dramatic, maybe, but I can guarantee you that it is know where near the suffering one will have to endure if there was a chance to help out but we choose to save a $100 or so…..Buy a new one it will last for years...


----------



## Wang (Jan 2, 2008)

I have the Pieps DSP and love it.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

Can't you test a used beacon with another beacon to see if it works. I understand the whole issue of unknown equipment history. A beacon is definitely not like climbing gear because you can't test climbing gear.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

Testing a beacon with another beacon is like hanging on a used ****** with your body weight and saying it safe to take a fall on.

The beacon may be flawed in ways that are not clear right away. Things like poor battery consumption. Calibration may be off. Or maybe it is a mess and just shuts on and off after a few minutes. I'd hate to find that out the hard way.


----------



## DanOrion (Jun 8, 2004)

What about used bacon?


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

wouldn't used bacon = poop?

i guess if that is your thing then by all means have at it. i prefer fresh bacon though personally.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

The best bet is to buy a new one. Battery isuses ,switches staps ect. THE MOST IMPORTANT THING ABOUT TRANCEIVERS IS TRAINING.For yourself and your partners,-----------------THE DEAD ARE THE TRU AV EXSPERTS


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

All the answers and more:
Independent Reviews of Avalanche Transceivers

The DSP has a huge range- a bit pricey. Tracker II has a good price point and works well. Buy one now- all the sales are starting.


----------



## jpbay (Jun 10, 2010)

The Tracker II is what we use on our ski patrol


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

BCA released a Tracker 2 software update to resolve previous issues.

I believe it was the Jackson Hole patrol that identified the problems initially, and last week the same patrol re-affirmed their endorsement of the Tracker 2 as their exclusive beacon. 

I'm not saying that it's the best choice for everyone (see my prior post on page 1 of this thread) but JHMR patrol endorsement = instant credibility.


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Pinner said:


> BCA released a Tracker 2 software update to resolve previous issues.
> 
> I believe it was the Jackson Hole patrol that identified the problems initially, and last week the same patrol re-affirmed their endorsement of the Tracker 2 as their exclusive beacon.
> 
> I'm not saying that it's the best choice for everyone (see my prior post on page 1 of this thread) but JHMR patrol endorsement = instant credibility.


Both trackers are great for what they are. I don't think BCA has done their part to notify owners of existing beacons with the software issue. It doesn't just magically update. There wasn't a big press effort to notify current users of the recall, and I believe many have faulty beacons and have no idea. I don't know if this will cause a life, but I can't help but feel BCA is fumbling the ball.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

glenn said:


> Both trackers are great for what they are. I don't think BCA has done their part to notify owners of existing beacons with the software issue. It doesn't just magically update. There wasn't a big press effort to notify current users of the recall, and I believe many have faulty beacons and have no idea. I don't know if this will cause a life, but I can't help but feel BCA is fumbling the ball.


This concern is at least worth an email to BCA to ask how they're addressing the recall. Maybe they're doing something we don't know about?


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

Backcountry Access - Tracker 2 Version 4 Update

Pinner maybe you could use your network to spread the message since BCA doesn't seem to be putting in the leg work.


----------



## CO.rafter (Oct 10, 2010)

besides the beacon...maybe you should also take a class. Oh yah a shovel and probe kinda go along with the beacon...if you can find or be found and not dug out, why bother with the beacon. I don't know jack about backcountry...but I know that


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 18, 2011)

Mamut Barryvox Pulse,IMO,the only way to go.Easy to use,basic and customized format.Longest range,best in multiple buriels(i know,but when there is a multiple you want something that can flag found signals),upgradeable,best view in bright sunlight,best sound levels.In a multiple,and a victim has a 
'pulse" it'll tell you the victim is alive,hence the "Pulse".Expensive,yup,but two things you don't want to cheap out on is a beacon and a shovel.IMO,Brooks Range Mini Pro Sharktooth.They test them by driving a car over them,expandable and easily converted to a recue sled!!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

I have the Mammut and the tracker...I like them both but find the mammut is a bit better especially at pinpoint and of course with multiple burials. I wouldn't want a used beacon to "cause" a life either...wait, does that means fornication in the backcountry?...maybe I am into that Inexperience and improper gear could cost a life however and that life would either be yours or your buddy's so get the right gear and practice a lot. I still need to get more days with the new mammut, even though I was perfectly comfortable with the tracker.


----------



## nmalozzi (Jun 19, 2007)

I hear the Mammut is awesome, but that they aren't making it anymore. That was of course just what I heard, but if you like it maybe try to scoop up an extra.


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

They still make it. I just bought mine a month ago.


----------



## trailblazer (Feb 18, 2011)

Yeah they still produce 'em.Mamut is putting out a "basic" version beacon that'll rival the Tracker 2.They are losing market share to those interested getting the cheaper beacon.Perhaps that's the rumor you heared.

I gots' a cheap ride,cheap poles and cheap goggles,but the best beacon money can buy!!Avalanche Beacon Reviews (Avalanche Transceivers)


----------



## JDHOG72 (Jul 18, 2007)

Backcountry.com has beacons on sale right now. 25% off the Tracker is about the best deal you will find outside of prodeal.


----------



## Pinner (Jan 29, 2004)

There is a Barryvox and a DTS Tracker (and maybe a Pieps or Ortovox) in the raffle for this fundraiser. </spam>


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

tracker


----------

